# By Chance Has Anyone Had A Kidney Removed



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

I recently had surgery to remove a kidney due to cancer. According to the MDs & discharge papers. Once I recover from the surgery I can go back to eating a normal diet with just one kidney. I did do extensive online research to verify if that was truly the case. Other than stay away from salt and keep hydrated most of the online info did say I could go back to a normal diet. I just want make certain I'm not missing something and end up blowing out my 2nd kidney. I want to live for a few more years!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I donated one to my brother back in 2000. You should be fine. The only risk is that if you ever develop hypertension, you will need to lower it with meds rather than diet/exercise.


----------



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

> I donated one to my brother back in 2000. You should be fine. The only risk is that if you ever develop hypertension, you will need to lower it with meds rather than



Wow....your brother is very lucky to have a wonderful brother like you!


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

My mom had one removed and lived very well for years.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I have had one removed due to cancer. 95% of them are malignant so the treatment is removal almost always. The information you're getting is correct and from Warren also.

You'll be getting scans every year -- maybe first one in 6 months, yes ? I was scanned for 5 years annually. I have a tumor on my lung they were watching to see if it turned on. It did not. Otherwise 3 years of annual scans I belive ? Have your physical and blood work done regularly.

You're lucky. There is no cure for kidney cancer once it spreads to adjacent tissue. Radiation no, just drug trials.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

You'll be meeting with the Urologist in a few weeks to review the pathology report. They'll "Type" the cancer -- Stage 2,3 etc. local, spread, something like that ?

Let us know how that works out.


----------



## Pompanosix (Sep 22, 2015)

Ex gf had hers removed. Biggest for her was certain medication she couldn't take. But I'm sure your doctor will give you a list. 

The other thing she always talked about was she always always had to remind doctors and nurses during visits that she only had one kidney. It may be mentioned in your file, but she said don't take a chance. Always mention it.


----------



## David-Remodeler (Nov 30, 2018)

Not that I know of


----------



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

We Fix Houses said:


> You'll be meeting with the Urologist in a few weeks to review the pathology report. They'll "Type" the cancer -- Stage 2,3 etc. local, spread, something like that ?
> 
> Let us know how that works out.
> [/QUOTE


just got the report back stage II.


----------



## MoreThanOfficeWork (Dec 15, 2021)

Yes, you can do everything normally, My MIL had a kidney removed due to cancer and my father donated one to my aunt. They both have not changed a single thing about their diet or lifestyle. I would urge you to be cautious about taking enough time to recover, if you dont let your body recover enough you'll end up with a hernia or something else I dont remember the name of...That has been the only issue either of them had and it most likely had a lot to do with both of their inability to just sit and do nothing. So sit and do nothing for a good long while before getting back at it.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Good point. Me, no activity for 3 weeks. They tie off the main artery to the removed kidney. That has to heal. Upset that, you'll bleed out. I think 4 weeks I was back to normal work. I was told 6 months to getting back to full strength.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

That is a great point.

I was a bit uninformed about how long I would have to be off work. They initially told me 3 to 4 weeks. After the surgery, they were adamant that I should be off for 6 to 8 weeks. I was not financially, in a position where I could do that. I decided that I would go back to "light" duty, after 3 weeks, but we all know how that works out. 

About my second day back, I got a call from the care coordinator. Saws squealing in the background gave away that I had in fact returned to work. I was actually standing on the roof installing rafters when she called. I honestly did try to keep the heavy lifting to a minimum, but about a week later, I pulled something in my side. Wasn't serious enough for me to go get it checked, but I remember it bothering me for several months.


----------



## mohammad hopper (9 mo ago)

My cousin has replaced, just because of the damage issue. My aunty gave him a kidney, and they are both live well for last two years. But they have to maintain many routine. For healthy life they are maintaining lifestyle. A healthy lifestyle is important for many reasons. Many conditions such as new onset diabetes after transplant (NODAT), high cholesterol, and high blood pressure can be improved through living a healthy lifestyle. Return to your normal routine, such as work, school or housework. They are increasing physical activity with regular exercise. Check with their doctor before you start an exercise program. Eating proper diet. Lose weight, as needed, to reach and maintain a healthy weight. Consult with dietitian and transplant team for a healthy weight loss diet. Fad diets should be avoided. Once you get to your healthy weight you will feel better.


----------

